# The Very Worst Christmas Song Ever!



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

O Holy Night.

Just when you think this thing can't get any worse, it suddenly does. And it happens again and again. Makes me laugh every time. Stay with it folks. Suffer through it. Then just try and tell me you didn't nearly pee yourself! 

http://homepage.mac.com/plmnice/worstsong.mp3


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Barking Christmas songs have got to be the most annoying:

http://www.musicofchristmas.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=15432

Dave


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_CP3OKWGYE

I didn't pee Sinc, but try this one out. I wonder if RevMatt plays this at his job?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Good old Weird Al never disappoints.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

SINC said:


> O Holy Night.
> 
> Just when you think this thing can't get any worse, it suddenly does. And it happens again and again. Makes me laugh every time. Stay with it folks. Suffer through it. Then just try and tell me you didn't nearly pee yourself!
> 
> http://homepage.mac.com/plmnice/worstsong.mp3


No Guts! No Glory! :clap: :love2:


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

Beej said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_CP3OKWGYE
> 
> I didn't pee Sinc, but try this one out. I wonder if RevMatt plays this at his job?


Very Monty Pythonesque :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## martman (May 5, 2005)

SINC said:


> O Holy Night.


As far a carols go I like Oh Holy Night. That "fall on you knees" part is really inspirational when well sung. (atrocious when not). 

Who is singing that version SINC?
Man it is bad!:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:

Sounds worse than my grade school choir doing "Huron Christmas Carol" when I was a kid.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

martman said:


> As far a carols go I like Oh Holy Night. That "fall on you knees" part is really inspirational when well sung. (atrocious when not).
> 
> Who is singing that version SINC?
> Man it is bad!:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:
> ...


I have no idea, nor do I want to know.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Dave, we are teaching our six doxies to sing carols door to door. They are then paid to stop barking, and we donate the money to a local food bank. Everyone wins.


----------



## martman (May 5, 2005)

Do they do Oh Holy Night or Huron Christmas Carol?:lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Martman, they actually do both, as well as "I saw mommy kissing Hanukkah Harry" and that all time favorite "Silent Night, Doxie Night".


----------



## Jeepdude (Mar 3, 2005)

I think the worst Christmas song ever is that sappy, whiny "Christmas Shoes" song. 

I wanna gag every time it comes on.


----------



## Jeepdude (Mar 3, 2005)

SINC said:


> O Holy Night.
> 
> Just when you think this thing can't get any worse, it suddenly does. And it happens again and again. Makes me laugh every time. Stay with it folks. Suffer through it. Then just try and tell me you didn't nearly pee yourself!
> 
> http://homepage.mac.com/plmnice/worstsong.mp3


Soooo...I re-read your message, and then I "stayed with it" and my stomach hurts from laughing. 

Unfortunately I made the mistake of playing this for my roommate, who is busy trying to do a better job singing this carol. 

It's painful in here right now.


----------



## martman (May 5, 2005)

Dr.G. said:


> Martman, they actually do both, as well as "I saw mommy kissing Hanukkah Harry" and that all time favorite "Silent Night, Doxie Night".


You making tapes? Silent Night, Doxie Night sounds like a potential classic.

I'm sure it is met with "howls" of approval in your neighbourhood!
:lmao: :lmao:


----------



## apple4life (May 6, 2006)

SINC said:


> Good old Weird Al never disappoints.


:lmao:


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

Christmas in the valley by Wayne Rostad 

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=120407202


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

This one is quite awful too. 

Go to this page:

http://www.aprilwinchell.com/multimedia/

Then scroll down and listen to *Joy To The World (Unknown)*.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

The Doug said:


> This one is quite awful too.
> 
> http://www.aprilwinchell.com/multimedia/media/misc/joy_to_the_world.mp3


Doug, I clicked your link and got this:

The site you just came from is stealing our bandwidth.

It's against this host's policies for external websites to directly link to non-HTML files.

We're sure you'll like our site.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

SINC said:


> Doug, I clicked your link and got this:
> 
> The site you just came from is stealing our bandwidth.
> 
> ...


Just realised that. Fixed. Read my edited post and try again. Lotsa golden nuggets on that site.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

http://us.video.aol.com/video.index.adp?pmmsid=1786843


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

SINC said:


> O Holy Night.
> 
> Just when you think this thing can't get any worse, it suddenly does. And it happens again and again. Makes me laugh every time. Stay with it folks. Suffer through it. Then just try and tell me you didn't nearly pee yourself!
> 
> http://homepage.mac.com/plmnice/worstsong.mp3


"Absolutely dreadful"


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Ottawaman said:


> http://us.video.aol.com/video.index.adp?pmmsid=1786843


:lmao: omg :clap:


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Jeepdude said:


> I think the worst Christmas song ever is that sappy, whiny "Christmas Shoes" song.
> 
> I wanna gag every time it comes on.


Oh yeah... 100% agree. The "MOST" obnoxious Christmas song.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

If any of you are fans of *The Ajax Liquor Store* & similar humour, go back to this page I quoted earlier in this thread:

http://www.aprilwinchell.com/multimedia/

Search for *The 12 Daze of Christmas (Fay McKay)* further down the page, and give it a listen.


----------



## duosonic (Jan 7, 2004)

add me to the "nearly peed my pants" list - Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

The Doug said:


> If any of you are fans of *The Ajax Liquor Store*


OK, I never thought I'd hear a reference to Hudson & Landry again without prompting.

"We're haulin' in this creep for making those obscene phone calls."


The worst Christmas song is "Honky the Christmas Goose" as sung by the NHL's Johnny Bower and the Rinky Dinks.


http://honkythechristmasgoose.ytmnd.com/


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Dr.G. said:


> . . . that all time favorite "Silent Night, Doxie Night".


Silent night, doxie night,
Howl is calm, bark don't bite.
'Round yon hydrant, fragrant and wet,
Leave your mark, and then home you get.
Sleep in baskets of fleece,
Sleep in baskets of fleece.


Shepherds quake at the sight, indeed.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Back to the thread:

I wanted to take a week or so and listen to my Christmas music again before coming down on a particular song. Having done so, I'll say that my least favourite _version_ of a Christmas song is probably Aretha Franklin's cover of "O Tannenbaum." It's over-produced, she sings it over-wrought, and it's a horrible waste of her talent. On those rare occasions I actually listen to the whole thing, I just want to yell at her, "Lighten up already. It's just a tree."

Vince Guaraldi's version, however, is sublime.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Kazak, is your avatar a border collie?


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Hi Cameo,

Could be. We don't have a dog, but I needed a dog pic to do Kazak properly. We have family who own a cattle ranch in central BC, and this is one of their two dogs. I chose this pic because the glowing eyes were perfect for Kazak. Here's a better picture; let me know what you think.


----------



## LaurieR (Feb 9, 2006)

I heard on the radio the other day that there was some sort of poll and the worst Christmas song is officially "A Wonderful Christmas Time" by Paul McCartney. I have to agree. It's terrible.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time! Simply having a wonderful Christmas time! Simply having a wonderful Christmas time! Simply having a wonderful Christmas time! Simply having a wonderful Christmas time! Simply having a wonderful Christmas time! Simply having a wonderful Christmas time! Simply having a wonderful Christmas time! Simply having a wonderful Christmas time! Simply having a wonderful Christmas time! Simply having a wonderful Christmas time! Simply having a wonderful Christmas time! Simply having a wonderful Christmas time! Simply having a wonderful Christmas time! Simply having a wonderful Christmas time! Simply having a wonderful Christmas time! Simply having a wonderful Christmas time! Simply having a wonderful Christmas time! 

I hate that song too. tptptptp tptptptp tptptptp


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I had forgotten about that one. Did you have to remind me?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

The 45 RPM picture sleeve featured "Sir Paul" in a Santa Hat. I remember my brother buying it.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

I keep thinking about the poor "choir of children" who "practiced all year long." There's a choir director who needs to be shot.

My son likes the song, though.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)




----------

